# What's your favourite childhood sweet?



## horusd (10 Mar 2011)

I bought a sherbet fizz  today with a liquorice stick. Boy it brings back happy memories  . What's your favourite childhood sweet ? Another personal favourite was Curely Wurelys. Happy days.


----------



## thedaras (10 Mar 2011)

Dib dabs, similar to your favorite,but with a lollypop!
Kalipso bars..red devil ice pops..mint choc ices

And American creme soda was  a favorite childhood drink.


----------



## horusd (10 Mar 2011)

I loved American cream soda! Must see if I can lay my mits on a bottle. I used to pop some HB icecream into it. Lurvely


----------



## becky (11 Mar 2011)

Use to love chocolate mice and high land toffee bars.   

If me and my sister were good, my mother would let us walk to the with 10 pence each.  We'd buy a chilly willy 3 pence, a lollipop for 2 pence and a bag of taytos for 5 pence (remember there was a clear part to the bag where you could see the taytos).

We use to sit on the wall outside the shop and eat out feast.  One day we found a 50 pence on the ground.  Still remember how excited we were with the fortune we had to buy more sweets with.


----------



## Marion (11 Mar 2011)

My all-time favourite sweets were _refreshers_. 

They just fizzed inside the mouth. But I also loved sherbet.

Marion


----------



## truthseeker (11 Mar 2011)

Aniseed balls - the old ones that had a really hard white bit in the centre.

And black jacks - although theyre still about.


----------



## MrMan (11 Mar 2011)

mr freeze and canada dry


----------



## Shawady (11 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> I loved American cream soda! Must see if I can lay my mits on a bottle. I used to pop some HB icecream into it. Lurvely


 
I seen bottles of cream soda on sale in Aldi last week. Not sure if it is american cream soda or if there's any difference.


----------



## thedaras (11 Mar 2011)

Fizzle sticks anyone??
And TK lemonade..
Like Becky,we were given 10p to spend on Fridays and would be delighted with ourselves,and bought a load of sweets,which then changed as we got older to a loose cigerette and a match for 2p!!!!!!!

We often bought broken biscuits that the local shop got from Jacobs..

We also had a particular dinner on different days.
For example, Friday was always the local chipper for fish and chips.Saturday was always stew,and on Sundays and Only Sundays we would get a trifle desert.

I remember that I loved Wednesday and Friday in school as we got Buns on Wednesday and Jam sandwiches on Fridays.
Hated the milk though,in those little glass bottles!!


----------



## fobs (11 Mar 2011)

Used to love macaroon bars and mint crisps. THey had them on sale in Lidl again this week! 

all the dangerous/un-pc sweets I loved too. The money sweets you could get years ago. Of course so dangerous as could be money in the middle of them but loved them as kids. Also the straws that were filled with sherbet. Used to bring them to school and pretend they were biros so could be chewing on them . Used to love the candy cigarettes too and edible paper. All never to be experienced by my own kids!


----------



## JP1234 (11 Mar 2011)

Tootie Frooties - especially the purple ones!  We used to warm them us in our hands so they were soft and chewy. You can buy them again but they are just not the same. <sigh>

I also loved, and still love, Jelly Beans, everyone knows not to touch my bag of them.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Mar 2011)

Remember Big Time bars - I lost a tooth or two to them - Im sure many kids did!


----------



## fizzelina (11 Mar 2011)

I loved penny sweets and the thrill of spending 25p pocket money on them and finding they had thrown in an extra couple cos they didn't want to count them all out!


----------



## MrEBear (11 Mar 2011)

Cola cubes or frosties, like fizzelina, we used to loads because they couldn't be bothered counting them. I'm probably too young to remember being able to get loads out of 10p but I do remember getting a punt every Sunday, going the shop with my brother and getting the dandy and loads of sweets and still having change. Good times  sweets suck now they're not the same as before. I miss Roy Rover bars and Curly Wurlys.


----------



## TarfHead (11 Mar 2011)

MrEBear said:


> I'm probably too young to remember being able to get loads out of 10p


 
I remember getting my first post-decimalisation pocket money and showing it to the shopkeeper and saying '_what can I get for this_' ?

Last Halloween, LIDL stocked some blackjacks and fruit salads. I bought some of each - luckily my fillings stayed in, something I didn't have to consider the first time around, though those 2 events are linked  !


----------



## Ancutza (11 Mar 2011)

Spangles and Caramac bars


----------



## horusd (12 Mar 2011)

On American TV you occasionally hear talk of "gummy balls"? What kind of sweets are these? 


PS: Please keep your answer (relatively) clean


----------



## Lex Foutish (12 Mar 2011)

I loved Trigger Bars. For the younger generation around here, the were a bit like Chomp bars but the underside of the bar looked as if it had been run over by the tracks of a bulldozer. Yum Yum! 


And I absolutely hated macroon bars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (12 Mar 2011)

Cola bottles and gobstoppers. Always remember being given money after Sunday mass of an All Ireland to buy sweets to eat during the big match on tv. This was in the half-penny era so if my dad was in an extra good mood ( ie if Kerry were in the final- and obviously odds were good in the 70s/early 80s) we might get a pound between the three youngest ( the older ones got more, pecking order). That was a LOT of sweets.


----------



## jasconius (12 Mar 2011)

Alphabet sweets and Jubblies


----------



## Marion (12 Mar 2011)

*Hip to Sip: Tea With Gummy Balls*

Known as *boba teas*, the drinks are featured at a new breed of tea bar  popping up in college towns and trendy spots across the nation. Blended  like martinis in metal cocktail shakers, the $3-to-$4 drinks, with their  gummy balls of tapioca, are edging their way into the mainstream from  California's Chinese American enclaves.

You could be on to something here horusd. 

Also:

[broken link removed]

I remember having tapioca dessert growing up. But never as exotic as these.

Tapioca used to remind me of tadpoles.

Marion


----------



## Yorrick (13 Mar 2011)

Klipso Bars, Trigger Bars and Toffos


----------



## Lex Foutish (13 Mar 2011)

Does anyone here remember Rovals? They were exactly like oval shaped Rolos.


----------



## The_Banker (14 Mar 2011)

Does anyone remember the chocolate bar Two & Two? It had interconnecting chocolate cubes, all filled with caramel. Im not sure if it was Cadurys or Rowntree Macintosh.

I loved that bar but I think one of the main reasons I did was whenever my father used to walk to the newsagent to get himself a paper on Saturday or Sunday morning he would always give me a nod and say to me "Come on Pal" and I knew I was in for a treat.


----------



## MANTO (14 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> I loved American cream soda! Must see if I can lay my mits on a bottle. I used to pop some HB icecream into it. Lurvely


 
You can get it in any Spar


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2011)

The_Banker said:


> *Does anyone remember the chocolate bar Two & Two?* It had interconnecting chocolate cubes, all filled with caramel. Im not sure if it was Cadurys or Rowntree Macintosh.
> 
> I loved that bar but I think one of the main reasons I did was whenever my father used to walk to the newsagent to get himself a paper on Saturday or Sunday morning he would always give me a nod and say to me "Come on Pal" and I knew I was in for a treat.


 
I remember them, Banker. Wasn't there flat chocolate between the squares?


----------



## thesimpsons (16 Mar 2011)

I loved the Two and Two as well.  there was a discussion on radio good few years ago about bringing back the old sweets and someone who worked where they made T&T were saying it would cost too much to make it these days with all the individual squares.  That bar was the ultimate treat in my house.


----------



## becky (16 Mar 2011)

I'm not bothered about chocolate but my sister just loved them and will always say the bar of chocolate she wants back is two and two's.

We use to get kit kats on a Thursday when the farmers journal and connaught tribune was bought.  We were always always asked if we wanted a 'biscuit or a bar'.  Myself and sis always said a bar so we'd get two bars each.  My younger brothers use to ask for a biscuit but there was holy war one evening when the bar wasn't broken evenly, so in the end we all got half a kit kat each.

Use to munch them while watching all creatures great and small.


----------



## horusd (16 Mar 2011)

how come nobody mentioned a walnut whip? I used to love them, but the current ones on sale are muck. Almost as bad as those vile creme eggs with that awful filling.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> how come nobody mentioned a walnut whip? I used to love them, but the current ones on sale are muck. Almost as bad as those vile creme eggs with that awful filling.


 
Yeah, I remember them well. I didn't realise that there was a version currently available...............

I agree also about creme eggs being vile, but on of my kids LOVES them!!!


----------



## horusd (16 Mar 2011)

Yeah Lex you can still get em, but the creme is minging!


----------

